# Your first car



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Well I recently just bought my first car...







1997 Jetta TDI.. got a really good deal on it too, it was a friends car. So my question is, what was your first car?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

pontiac acadian while attending university
pure crappy car


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

PONTIAC.... Poor Old Ninny Thinks Its A Cadillac.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Pontaic 6000LE or also known as a 'Gooole'

Good little car for my beginner wheels.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

1964 Pontiac Parisienne, also known as a barge. :lmao:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

1973? AMC Matador (four-door), also known as a tank.

Bought it off my grandmother . . . it was beige.

Once drove eight people home from a party in it. I don't think anybody's elbows were touching. (This was pre-seatbelt laws.)


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Here it is: the 0.5 litre Fiat 500 in all its glory!
(never had a car with more - ahem - personality)


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

My first car I bought with my own money:
A brand new 1981 Lada. 
In case you didn't know they were made in Russia and the body and engine were derived from the Fiat 124 Sedan designed in the 1960's. It was built like a tank and it had a 4 sp manual trans, a real carb and manual choke. I put new radials on it and it handled much better. It was $5000 and the only option was a radio. I put 26,000 Kms on it before I sold it after 18 months and it ran for another 2 years before it was junked. It was fun to drive and cheap to repair.

I had a soft spot for Fiats: In the 1970's My aunt brought over her Fiat 128 from Switzerland and from time to time she would let me drive it. They were just fun little cars. A friend of mine had a Fiat 124 Sport coupe which was a blast.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

My first car was a 1971 Ford Pinto - the one that would blow up if hit just right. Paid a $1000 for it and it was the biggest lemon, never ran right, bad brakes, and it rusted out right out from under me (literally). 

My first new car was a 1986 VW Golf Diesel (in the days before turbo) slow as molasses (44hp) but reliable as a rock. 50mpg and I was able to put on almost 400k of trouble free driving before it was totalled.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

i just got this a few months ago...

1996 dodge neon


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Moscool said:


> Here it is: the 0.5 litre Fiat 500 in all its glory!
> (never had a car with more - ahem - personality)



Sweet, that's my favourite car in the oddity columns.

Fix It Again Tony.

My first is a 89 Jetta GL. 

vince


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A 1980 lemon yellow Toyota Tercel.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A 1951 Pontiac sedan:


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

1978 VW Scirocco.

Paid too much learned a lot  

But it was my first car and I had blast!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

First car: 1967 Chev Bel Air
First new car: 1979 Ford LTD II.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

1980 Monte Carlo. Had the turbo charged V6, Top speed about 80km/h, then the turbo clattered and belched black smoke. After buying a 2nd Monte just for the engine, it ran beautifully. Mind you the previous owner was a chain smoker. Apparently the smoke will eat away at the glue holding the fabric in place, so the headliner would flap like a sail on my head. Oh yeah, the thing would constantly be on the verge of overheating, and running the heater on full blast would usually keep things going until I made it to my destination. Imagine impressing your girlfriend (with the work of art hairdo) with a ride in July, with the windows down to keep cool, the heater on full, and the headliner flapping like a goose. Good times


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

MY first car was offered to me by my brother back in 2000 after I got my first real job.

an 1980 Mercedes Benz 450 SEL..taking about a tank...this one's quite large..
http://www.ibiz.net/~pmhack/mercedes/450sel80.htm

And it still runs great today with its +180,000 Miles on the clock 
(by the way, I may have to sell it soon as I'm moving back....to an Island in the South Pacific...)

Then when I had it put away for the winter, I bought myself a Subaru Loyale station wagon 1993 2 WD for 500 $ (even after fixing everything, I had a very reliable car for less than 1500 $...the perfect winter toy.
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7163/suba9ob.jpg


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

1977 bright orange chevette - in 1991!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

1977 Ford Fiesta, which I bought in 1982 while living in the UK. I was 18.... 

Took me through my varsity years. Funny thinking about it now becuase my daughter and I were discussing her first car last night. She goes to grad school in September, and will need one for getting to / from school and work.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

My first car was a 1970 VW Type 3 Notchback Sedan. It was a 1500cc rear engine with a four speed manual transmission. If I recall correctly the engine was similar to the engines used in some Porsche models.

I ended up putting a tuned exhaust system on it, a seperate tachometer and mag wheels. Whooooo!

This picture is 'borrowed' from a web site - I don't have any picts of the car. It's the closest I've found to the year and model I owned (they were somewhat rare).

Oh, and mine was forest green...:clap:


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

1964 Pontiac Acadian "Invader" (yeah, it has that in chrome script on each side).

I don't have a picture, and Canadian Pontiacs are rare on the web; the only one I found on Google was a race car which, to be fair, mine was not. The yellow one.

However, like all Canadian Pontiacs (before 1968, Pontiacs were designed and built differently in the US and Canada) it was made at the joint Chevrolet-Pontiac factory in Windsor; the Acadians were essentially Novas. A slightly different dash, grille, tail lights and body trim sums the differences between the yellow Pontiac Acadian and the red Chevy Nova in the pictures. All Canadian Pontiacs used Chevrolet parts rebadged as Pontiac in the drive train. From 20 meters they look about the same.

Hey, Sinc! If you had bought a '48 or earlier Pontiac, it would probably have been made in the Regina GM Factory!


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

VW Cabrio. Black on Black. Loved that car.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I owned a 96 Paseo leased it brand new payed more for insurance than I did monthly payments. I crashed it in 98 it was writen off and I got into a 98 accord coupfrom there

shoe


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Everybody always has fond memories of their first car, no matter how much of a junker it is. I hope that my TDI brings me many happy kilometers, and with rising gas prices the Diesel was definately the best choice.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Andrew,



> I hope that my TDI brings me many happy kilometers, and with rising gas prices the Diesel was definately the best choice.


I think you are spot on. Also, diesel technology has changed enormously, mostly through European influence: they run nicely comapred to te old ones. Enjoy, especially on longer trips when the only thing you stop for is a Timmies..


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

The first car I bought was a 1956 VW Beetle LIKE THISonly it was a dark green in colour. If I remember correctly it had a 1000 cc engine?, 4 speed manual trany, flat windshield, no heat or heater and a worn out steering box (tuff to steer.) I bought it when I was in high school. Like today the insurance was more expensive than the car and the insurance was only a couple hundred dollars a year.

It was truly a lovely piece of junk.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Pelao said:


> Andrew,
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are spot on. Also, diesel technology has changed enormously, mostly through European influence: they run nicely comapred to te old ones. Enjoy, especially on longer trips when the only thing you stop for is a Timmies..


Actually diesels are better in stop and go city driving over highway driving. I believe tourque provides the over all advantage in the city. Efficiencies of Gas Engines today are about equal to Diesel on the highway. But I stand to be corrected. 

I shall await the deluge.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

My first car was a 76 Honda Civic. Standard, Had heat, no AC, no power anything. All my muscle car buddies laughed at me until they realized $5 could get me around for a week.
What a Great Car it was!


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

1987 Ford Tempo.

James


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

My first car was a 1966 Chev Belair. Lovely small block 283 V8. It was 12 years old when I bought it, for $300, and the only thing I did to it was change the oil and reset the points on the distributor, and scrounged up some tires with tread occassionally. Ran for years until I sold it - for $300.

-Elaine


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

First car was a 1980 Buick Park Avenue, a winter beater, but ran fantastic, untill the transmission blew. Paid $900 for it. First bike was a 1983 Yamaha Maxim 400. Peice of junk that lasted one summer.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

60 something VW Beetle. What a horror. Died on the QEW.


----------



## salfromfrance (Jul 20, 2005)

For my 17th birthday my parents bought me a Volkswagen GTI mk5. It is, as the Germans say, schnell!


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

The first car I drove was my parents 1988 Oldsmobile Cutlass.

My first car is a 1989 Honda Civic DX 1.5 Litre. Bought it for $100..put another $600 into it. Mostly body work, 193km on it. Can't complain.


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

My first was a 1963 Rambler Classic

http://www.adclassix.com/ads/63rambler770sedan.htm

The windshield wipers ran of intake manifold vacum. When the engine was under load, like going up hill, the wipers would slow to a crawl.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

A two-tone white/blue, 1967 Chevy Belair that my college roommate and I split the price on. We got gas money carpooling four or five friends to school. Just after graduation the driveshaft fell off and neither of us had the cash to repair it. It was a beautiful beast, big enough for carrying lots of friends and very comfortable in close clinches, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Bought a 1976 Renault R5 new in 1976 for $4,305. In green of course. Great little 4 cylinder car.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

My first wheels, bought brand new in '74 for $4,400 --worked like a dog for many summers and after school to get it. Plus got a $1000 from mom. ;-)

1974 Dodge Dart Sport-- 225 ci 'slant six'


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My first "car" was actually a motorcycle. The next two vehicles were also bikes.

I was eighteen before I switched over to steering a cage. But it was a real cruiser.

A 1962 Buick Wildcat with a hotrod 401 nailhead and loud dual exhausts. It had factory buckets and a floor mounted tachometer. An aftermarket chrome dagger handle controlled the dynaflow automatic trans from the original console mount. Red inside and dark maroon outside. Big tires on the factory wheels with the distinctive first year Wildcat hubcaps rounded out the package.

It sucked fuel but it was a LOT faster than some of my buddies Volkswagens. And you coulkd stretch your date out full length in the spacious backseat at the drive-in movie.

I loved that car.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

1983 Toyota Camry.

Holy cats, the places I took that car. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

We should have a thread about things that occurred in our first cars. 

On second thought... no, we shouldn't. 

:yikes:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I have slides! let me set up the projecter.

Wait...maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ya mean "Back Seat Boogie Nights"?

Never happened.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

1992 Ford Tempo (In 2000). Great car - till a office supplies truck lost its brakes and rear ended me. Then it was on to a 1995 Geo Metro in 2003. Big mistake. Now I'm on to my third car, an 05' Chevrolet Aveo.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

2005 Mazda3 (5DR) GS. 

Best value for your money at $21,500.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

SINC said:


> Ya mean "Back Seat Boogie Nights"?
> 
> Never happened.


Ummm...yeah. Sure it didn't. We were all very well behaved back then.

Especially SINC.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> Ummm...yeah. Sure it didn't. We were all very well behaved back then.
> 
> Especially SINC.


Glad you know a straight line when you read one Gerry!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

SINC...I heard that you were a real choirboy. With a halo. Someone once told me that you never ever even SAW a naked boobie by the soft green light of a car radio. At least not before your wedding day. 

(_OHHH...Yeah! This leg is getting tired. Pull the OTHER one!)_:clap: :lmao: :love2:


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sinc, wouldn't it have been horse and buggy, back in your day?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt said:


> SINC...I heard that you were a real choirboy. With a halo. Someone once told me that you never ever even SAW a naked boobie by the soft green light of a car radio. At least not before your wedding day.
> 
> (_OHHH...Yeah! This leg is getting tired. Pull the OTHER one!)_:clap: :lmao: :love2:


Hey man I had, and as a matter of fact still have, a set of those purple sex lights. 

Wanna buy 'em tr?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Already got a set. Rescued em from that very first Buick before it went to the automotive graveyard. Still have em, too. 

DAMN...those things were magic, weren't they?:clap:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My first car I bought in 2001 in light of the transit strike in Vancouver area, a 1986 Honda Civic Wagovan 5 speed, I bought it in Chilliwack, drove it all the way back to New Westminster, and never stalled once  Even though I only had 30 minutes of driving practice with a stick shift before that. I loved that car, 314,000km, it finally had too many problems than it was worth dealing with when it reached 390,000km, I paid $1000 for it, half of it with hard earned cash and the other half with a tax refund I got, woohoo for tax refunds.

I find it strange that now that I'm 23 that, well I could afford a car just that I don't want a car.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

WTF is a purple sex light?


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

andrewenterprise said:


> So my question is, what was your first car?


A red Ford EXP, the two door model that Ford claimed they spent five years of intensive research on. Can't remember the year, maybe mid-eighties. It was my first car I had foolishly bought and after a year it started rusting and having massive engine coolant problems. PLUS! All the plastic molding was warping in the interior. The Ford dealer's answer was to screw in extra screws to stop it. Unfortunately then I was naive and did nothing. After five years I had enough and went to another Ford dealer and said give me half decent deal and I will buy another Ford. The sales rep laughed (still a kid I guess to them then) so I went to the manager and told them how disappointed I was, no reponse. Left the dealer and went across the street and bought a Toyota which to this day I still buy Toyota or Honda. Never ever went back to Ford since.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

talonracer said:


> WTF is a purple sex light?


Ohhhh...MAN! You can't imagine.

Many...perhaps most... of your generation were concieved under the purplish glow of those teardrop shaped acessory lamps that sold for five bucks at the auto parts store.

We used to tap into a live power wire and hang em high up under the dash. you couldn't even tell they were there until you pulled off onto a side road and parked in a quiet spot with your sweetie.

We'd park the car, shut off the motor (usually a V8) and turn off everything except the radio and the ever present sex lights. 

Then they would work their magic.

The soft glow of those things was deeply erotic. And they cast just barely enough light to let you see what you were doing in the sweaty passion of adolescence.

If it weren't for the purple sex lights, I bet that many a male of my era wouldn't have figured out what went where.:yikes: :love2:

And some of the people on this forum wouldn't have ever been born.

Or...they might have had a car ashtray or a cupholder as one of their parents.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

talonracer said:


> WTF is a purple sex light?


yeah really anyone care to explain?...Maybe this was before my time lol.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

See above. Or ask yer Dad.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

1st car I bought in 1996 with my own money and still own is a 1972 Austin Mini. The Mini is a great small car and its great to own a piece of automotive history, the other nice thing is the attention this car gets no matter whether its parked beside a Porshe 911 or a Corvette there is always a small crowd looking at it.

Moscool: a Fiat 500 is another car that I would love to own and it's on my list of 10 cars to own.

<img src="http://www.torontominiclub.com/SNC_2005/SNC_2005-Thumbnails/1.jpg">

Laterz


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

1977 Chevy Impala. Huge rust spots on the hood. Man that boat could sail!!!! Great back seat.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

My first car, and I STILL own it... 1965 Mustang coupe.

http://www.inhouseproductions.on.ca/Mustang.jpg

Bought it in 1985, tore it apart - and my relationship with my dad at the same time, since it was in *his* garage.

Got a budget restoration done while in college. Tinkering with it still. Had a new head installed and a new gas tank put it last summer and it is driving very nicely.

Just a shame the idiots who refinished it didn't do a good enough job on the paint because it is fading. Needed a clear coat but they stiffed me. What did I know when I was young...

Anyhoos, I drive this puppy from Scarberia to Etobicokia every day along the Gardiner. So if you see a crazed fart driving at breakneck speed coming up behind, get out of the way, my brakes may have faded yet again!!


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

How about a list of cars in your family - or at least since you can remember...

Family emigrated to Canada in 1965 when I was 5 mos old. Dad's first car was a company car, a burgundy two-door Cadillac. I used to sit up on the arm rest between the two of them, until sometime in 1968 when my dad bought a bright canary yellow 1963 Acadian. Someone mentioned one earlier on in this post. We drove that for 3 years. Only found out the floor behind the passenger seat was completely gone when my dad sold it. I used to stand there behind my mum. Wholy crap were parents in the Sixties insane???

Next up... 1936 Chevrolet. Hey, we're going backwards here. Yes, my dad saw it on the lot [it was twice the height of all other cars] and fell in love. It appears in the movie Class of '44, the follow up to Summer of '42, shot in 1973-74 at UofT. It was dark green and had 18" wheels. I hear these are back in style these days ;-)

Next up... 1957 Ford Ranchero wagon. In 1974. As you can see, my father was not fond of new cars. Drove my mother nuts though.

Next up... 1968 Austin mini, in 1976. My mum hand-painted that baby in the backyard with a brush and roller. I kid you not. Neighbourhood hoods rolled it in the road in front of our house, ruined the engine.

Next up... 1972 Chevelle, in 1977. I learned to drive on that, we had it until 1984. 40% metal, 60% bondo.

Next up... 1980 Malibu sport - what a cool car to have in college, bright blue interior. Drove like a dream, actually, it kinda floated like a lot of late 70s early 80s GMs with 350+ engines did.

Throughout the eighties, kind of a blur... 1985 Topaz - no comment; 1986 Old Delta 88, company car, crap; 1988 Chrysler New Yorker - you know, a K-car with vinyl roof thing? What a load of absolute garbage that thing was. Blew the main engine seal going to up our cottage, my dad didn't even bother having it towed back. Deceased, gone.

Then I left home, got a 1980 Mustang hatchback in 1991, very good dependable car, then a 1988 Mustang 5.0L hatchback in 1992, great power and cheap to run, and then a brand new 1996 Mustang GT fastback - gawd, that was heaven. Followed by a 1998 Ford Contour - nothing to write home about - and since then, THREE Ford Escapes, one after the other, and I love them. Will continue to lease them.

And throughout all this, I still drive my '65 Mustang as much as I can.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dad's buddy had a '59 Chev Impala, 4 door, 235 six cylinder and a powerglide that he wanted to sell (big horizontal fins). Dad bought it for $75, gave it to me before I was legal to drive. Used it while plunking gophers in the pastures, drive to the fields, cause havoc, etc.

Had a collapsed piston and went through a considerable amount of oil, Sturdie 30 was cheap in those days. Running diagonally across an 80 acre stubble field you could just about hit 60 mph before you had to hit the brakes & turn to avoid the barbwire fence.

Sold it 'bout 20 years later for $500, mostly for the grille & body trim, which were in great shape.

When I became legal to drive, bought a used '69 Ford 1/2 ton, 360, 4 speed. Spent more money & time tinkering w/ that thing than enough, and it was a true labour of love. Put on an intake from a 428 out of a Mercury Marauder along w/ a Holley 4 bbl, high compression pistons, headers and replaced the rear gears w/ 3.70's.

Only truck in the area I couldn't beat in the 1/4 was a '76 Chev pickup w/ a 454 and automatic. No such thing as speed shifting a truck tranny and he had a slight displacement advantage. 

Rebuilt my first carb in that truck, the stock FoMoCo 2 bbl, on the kitchen table. Mom was a lot more patient back then... Fired 'er up, no change to the pre-existing miss. Dad was watching and smiling the whole time. I scratched my head, popped off the distributor cap, adjusted the points w/ a matchbook, hit the key and she purred like a kitten.

Valuable lesson learned from that, carry it with me today-look for the simple problems first, rather than create a whole lotta stress over nothing.

Those old stock FE truck bottom ends just weren't made for revs. Turned 'er too high for too long one night, stretched the rod bolts, spun a bearing and put a rod through the side of the block. Makes for an interesting noise. Was heading home, hell bent for leather, listening to the knock get worse by the mile. Rolled to a stop 5 miles short of my destination, at the exact same approach that my buddy blew up his 390 in a '65 Ford 1/2 ton at only weeks before. Same cause...

"Betsy", the truck was. She outran the cops twice, police cars just didn't fare well on gravel roads & prairie trails.

BTW, my sex lights were red...;:heybaby: However, they and the "green radio light" never saw anything but fully clothed bodies.

Can't say the same for my next vehicle, a '78 GMC Sierra Classic 4x4, 400 and an automatic. I won't go on...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MacAndy said:


> How about a list of cars in your family - or at least since you can remember...


Great Idea

As I've been told many times the 1st car I rode in was my dad's 1968 Mini Cooper 'S' that took me home from the hospital when I was born.

Next up my dad owned a 1970 Lotus Cortina and enjoyed it till he left Angola in 1975.

In 1977 my dad bought a 1975 BMW 2002ti and enjoyed that for 4 years and in 1981 some guy came out of nowhere and rear ended him and that pretty much out an end to the BMW.

To replace the BMW he went back to the Mini and bought a 1980 Mini 1000.

We came to Canada in 1982 and since we all pretty much worked and went to school close to home we didn't need a car, but in 1984 we finally bought our 1st car in Canada a 1982 Honda Accord that lasted us 3 years.

In 1985 my dad bought a 4cyl Dodge Caravan that lasted 4 years and took us on some pretty memorable trips trought the Canadian countryside.

The 1st Dodge Minivan was lost in an accident in 1989 and it was replaced with another Dodge Caravan and that one lasted us yet another 6 years.

At this time our family went trough some real tough times we sold the Minivan and we had to make due with a used 1995 Mazda 626 that we bought a police auction.

In 1996 I bought the previously mentioned 1972 Austin Mini.

The Mazda 626 was stolen in 1998 and my dad needed a pickup for work so he bought a used Chevy S10 pickup and it was beaten up till its last days of use.

In 1998 I bought a used 1992 4 door Honda Civic to get me around and it was a great car 248,000ks on the odometer and the only thing that was done on the car was basic maintenance and the timing belt.

In 2000 things started to turn around for the family I bought a Ford Focus ZX3 what a mistake that was I should have stuck with Honda. The Focus was in for repairs or recalls so often that I was on a 1st name basis with the maintenance guys.

In 2002 my dad decided to take a chance on Hyundai and bought a 2002 Elantra and still has it to this day, the car has so far done 109,000ks and it's still going strong with basic maintenance and a timing belt change. My brother also decided to buy a Hyundai and went with the litle Accent GSi and what a great small car that is great on gas and it handles well too, the Accent was so good that when my brother bought a 2002 Hyundai Santa Fe I bought the Accent off him and sold the Focus.

In the meantime my brother and I went on a Mini buying rampage and started our own collection wich includes as of this moment a 1961 Austin Mini Countryman, 1968 Australian Mini Cooper 'S', 1971 Mini Van, 1972 Austin Mini Moke, 1976 Mini Convertible(not a real convertible previous owner took a saw to it), 1972 Austin Mini Clubman GT, 1974 Austin Mini Pickup, 1986 Austin Mini 1000, 1989 Mini 30(special edition only 3000 built).

My Brother traded in his Santa Fe for a Tucson in 2004 a bit smaller than the Santa Fe but he just want to be the 1st kid on the block with one so he went for it and with a 10 year warranty he got off lucky.

I recently upgraded to a 2002 Santa Fe GLS and what a nice truck it is for the crappy streets we have in TO nice and smooth and the mileage isn't to bad either.

Laterz


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

When I was about to be born...me Mum drove herself to the hospital (through the SNOW, no less) in a 1953 DeSoto. My dad was at work at the time.

When my father got home he noticed the car missing (how could you NOT notice the absence of something as big as a summer cottage, gone from it's usual spot in the driveway?)

Soooo... he hightailed it down to the local hospital just in time to greet my entrance into this world. 

Later on he took the helm of this big wallowing boat, and drove his new family home in it.

It broke down twice on the way home. Being a mechanically inclined Scot, he whipped out the tools and fixed it. And got us all safely back to the mud hut. Just in time for evening tea.

Then, a week or so later, he went out and traded the old boot for a nice new Pontiac.

We had Pontiacs for years thereafter. 

Oddly enough...my second car was a 1967 Pontiac GTO. My third was a Pontiac Firebird 400. I had a whole BUNCH of cool Pontiacs after that. Including a rare 1969 Grand Prix SJ-428. And an even rarer 1962 GP with a Super Duty 421.

Later on, I graduated up to Chevy's. Mostly big block stuff.

Smokin fast cars that I had fun working on. I loved em.

But I never did even THINK about buying a DeSoto. Not even once.

Funny about that :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacAndy said:


> How about a list of cars in your family - or at least since you can remember...


Wow, quite a question. You may be sorry you asked! It has been a long time but I will try to remember, so here goes:

My grandfather drove a 1928 Willys car that had been converted to a truck by cutting off the rear and replacing it with a box. The engine died, so he installed the four cylinder out of a 1928 Chev to keep it going and used it for 30 years in his gardening business.

1938 Ford two door, the first car I can remember my father driving.

1948 Ford sedan, black and a big improvement over the ‘38 since it had hydraulic brakes. The ‘38 had mechanical.

1954 Pontiac sedan, a six cylinder standard.

1957 Pontiac sedan V-8 standard, my father’s first brand new car.

He went on to own a 1965 Dodge, and a 1983 Dodge before passing in 1988.

My first car was a 1932 Ford “deuce” coupe that I bought 50/50 with a friend.

1951 Pontiac sedan.

1949 Ford coupe.

1954 DeSoto coupe.

1954 VW Beetle.

1951 Fargo Pickup

1964 VW Beetle, (my first new car)

1961 Triumph TR-3A (swapped it even for the ‘64 Bug)

1958 Chev Impala 2 door hard top (Got married and the TR-3A was too small)

1959 Dodge sedan

1956 Plymouth sedan (second car)

1957 Chevy 2 door HT 

1963 Dodge

1966 Dodge 440 Coronet

1963 Mercury sedan (sold Coronet and took on trade)

1964 Pontiac coupe

1970 Monte Carlo

1968 Hornet (another second car)

1976 Olds 4 door HT

1981 Civic (replacement second car)

1982 Buick Park Avenue

1987 Cadillac Deville sedan (my second new car)

1987 Pontiac Firefly ( second car and brand new for the wife)

1988 Olds Delta 88 Royale (bought new)

1990 Pontiac Bonneville SSE (bought new)

1991 Sunbird GT (new second car for wife)

1955 Mercury Montclair (collector car)

1959 Triumph TR-3A (collector car)

1949 Meteor Coupe (collector car)

1994 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi (bought new)

1978 Ford 23 foot motor home

1970 Monte Carlo (collector car)

1998 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi (bought new)

1989 Triple E Ford 27 foot motor home

2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited 4 x 4 (bought new)

2001 Ford Windstar (won in car lottery)

2005 Triple E Ford 30 foot A Class motor home (bought new)

Still own the ‘49 Meteor, ‘70 Monte Carlo, Suzuki, Windstar and Triple E Class A.

Anyone getting the idea I am a car nut?


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

K_OS said:


> - snip -In the meantime my brother and I went on a Mini buying rampage and started our own collection wich includes as of this moment a 1961 Austin Mini Countryman, 1968 Australian Mini Cooper 'S', 1971 Mini Van, 1972 Austin Mini Moke, 1976 Mini Convertible(not a real convertible previous owner took a saw to it), 1972 Austin Mini Clubman GT, 1974 Austin Mini Pickup, 1986 Austin Mini 1000, 1989 Mini 30(special edition only 3000 built).


Oh very cool - would love to see pics if you have them posted anywhere.

I never relished the trips in the mini back in the late Seventies, hated when my dad drove on streetcar tracks - crossing them was the worst.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Cars I've owned personally

1983 Dodge Aries SW (had it for 6 years until ruled dangerous due to rust)

1979 Plymouth Volare SW (had 6 months, hated it)

1977 Volvo 244DL (just put it on the road after it sat for 10 months)

Cars that I know my family has owned

196x VW Van

197x Ford Truck

1972 Volvo 144 (we had this car for 15 years until everything started to wear out)

1973 Pontiac Safari (I think, I've forgotten what it looked like)

1972 Toyota Corona (waste of money, timing chain went very soon after we got it)

1984 Volvo 244DL (parents still use)

1977 Volvo 244DL (passed on to myself)

1993 Volvo 850 GLT (awsome car)


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MacAndy said:


> Oh very cool - would love to see pics if you have them posted anywhere.
> 
> I never relished the trips in the mini back in the late Seventies, hated when my dad drove on streetcar tracks - crossing them was the worst.


Mini 30
<img src="http://torontominiclub.com/images/mini-30.jpg">

1967 Cooper 'S'
<img src="http://torontominiclub.com/images/67-Cooper-'S'.jpg">

Yellow Mini Pickup
<img src="http://torontominiclub.com/images/Yellow-Pickup.jpg">

there are more picts on the Toronto Mini Club website at www.torontominiclub.com and there are a few Mini's missing as 5 of them are currently in various states of being restored.

Laterz


----------

